

Dear Mark Zuckerberg, Here's How You Double Facebook's Share Price - kurtable
http://www.forbes.com/sites/realspin/2012/10/31/dear-mark-zuckerberg-heres-how-you-double-facebooks-share-price/

======
damian2000
"Everyone has Facebook open in one of the tabs in their browser. Say you have
Facebook open in one tab and Kogan.com open in another. Facebook could tell us
if you are male or female. We could then customize our site with..."

How would this happen though, technically? Would the sites need to share
cookies? Or would kogan users need to explicitly indicate/link their FB id to
kogan, or even login with their FB id.

Later, he states... "Neither Facebook nor any of its advertising partners are
interested in your personal data."

This is disingenuous - for the ads, he wants to know what model phone you use.
Once you buy something, he then knows your address, phone number, email, c/c,
and what model phone you use. He would then likely be keeping this additional
factoid (your phone model) stored somewhere along with your personal data and
purchase history.

It sounds to me like Ruslan is looking to do something that's a bit dodgy on
the privacy front.

~~~
jusben1369
FB's answer should be "Move you store onto FB and all these great things can
happen" vs side by side tabs theory.

------
jusben1369
Bloooow hard. I went to visit their site. Got hit with a pop up that I had no
way to get rid of. Wanted me to enter my information to get on a mailing list.
Left the site.

You could get rid of the first 10 paragraphs where the author comes to the
well documented conclusion that a Google and FB user are in two different
mindsets.

